# Bootloader bypass for razr



## jamminjon82 (Jan 12, 2012)

I was wondering if this could ever have any impact for us on the dx.

http://www.eternityproject.eu/topic/49-bootloader-bypass-kexec-for-motorola-razr/page__pid__364#entry364


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

Just saw this. I'm leaning towards a razr maxx in Aug, just want the battery life. This might make the decision easier.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## johnomaz (Jul 18, 2011)

Wow, if they could bypass the bootloader and be able to use custom kernels, it would definitely push me to the razrmaxx. I'm holding out for the SGJounal, but I do like Moto's build quality. Their bootloader shinanagins pisses me off.


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

Depends on what the "cdma issues" are tbh. Going to look at it later though.

Sent from my DROID2 Global using RootzWiki


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

x13thangelx said:


> Depends on what the "cdma issues" are tbh. Going to look at it later though.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 Global using RootzWiki


Kickass man. Thanks for your hard work.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

according to bikedude: "It's too bad that method doesn't quite work on omap36xx... it's designed for omap44xx kernels :\"

Not to say that it cant be done a different way but as far as I know no one has been able to get the radio working on omap36xx boards.


----------



## jamminjon82 (Jan 12, 2012)

x13thangelx said:


> according to bikedude: "It's too bad that method doesn't quite work on omap36xx... it's designed for omap44xx kernels :"
> 
> Not to say that it cant be done a different way but as far as I know no one has been able to get the radio working on omap36xx boards.


That sucks but good for future moto phones which I would stick with because even with the locked bootloader they have the best quality

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PappaFloyd (Aug 26, 2011)

Moto does have good build quality but only this working or them easing up on the lock down stance could make me buy another one of their phones. Even then I think my X (which I really do like a lot) will be it. Samsung is starting to catch me eye more and more. I want to see more of the charging tech they're working on.


----------

